# Sette Bikes http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/20965-018_SETPT0-277-Bikes--/Sette-Primo



## bluehighway0 (Apr 25, 2011)

Can anyone give me more information or an opinion on the following bike 
Sette Primo 1.0 Carbon Road bike

I am looking to buy a road bike after two years being away from the sport and cant find many reviews of the bike online.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have no firsthand knowledge of the bike and as you've discovered, reviews are pretty much nonexistent, but my advice would be consistent with any online bike purchase. Fit matters most, so be sure of your sizing requirements before ordering, because if you guess wrong on sizing, the bike is unlikely to ever fit well, and that could cause fit issues (read, discomfort).

FWIW, the bikes geometry is consistent with most 'race' bikes. It comes very close to the Specialized Tarmacs, so will handle fairly quickly (some would say 'twitchy'), so depending on ones preferences, that could be good or not so good. The bike is spec'd well for the price, but most 'online' bikes are due to reduced overhead and reduced services (compared to most LBS purchases). Frameset warranty term is 5 years, which is more than some, but less than others. 

Their 15 day trial offer sounds ok, but be sure to read the details. the trial starts when the bike is shipped (+5 days for East Coasters) and needs to be postmarked within that timeframe when you return it. Depending on how (or who) builds the bike up, that might not get you a lot of riding time, considering the return requires you (or an LBS) to disassemble and box the bike to prep it for shipping. The LBS will charge for these services, so potential hidden costs, along with return shipping costs.

Lastly, it states that refunds can take up to 8 weeks to show on your bank statements, so if you were planning on using the refund to purchase another bike, you might have a wait. Lots to consider here, IMO.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I was sitting here reading your post prepared to shoot this thread down fast. Looking at the bike, it looks really like a solid deal. 105, on a sweet looking carbon frame...wow. Looks like you've found yourself a deal there. Looks like it's available in increments of 51,54,57, and 60cm. If you do buy the bike, which I suggest you do, please write a review here and take pics of the box, how the bikes arrive, the setup and the first ride! Very exciting stuff. You know the entry point for carbon with 105 is about 2500 bucks. I say go for it.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am going to say not too bad. 
My fancy plastic bike looks very similar, its a Marin Stelvio. The frame and fork is pedalforce and looks very similar. Mine rides greeeeeeeat.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

You definitely cannot go wrong at that price. I do recommend changing out the stem, as I had one and the bolts rust right away. Get the Deda Zero 1 stem for around $20 at ribble and you're set.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Hex nuts usually rust after they've been tightened or loosened a few times. The allen keys scratch off the finish & expose the bare steel to the elements. If they rust dip a Qtip into some naval jelly & smear it on the rusted area. Let it sit for 10 minutes or so, then wipe it off thoroughly. Take some clear, matte finish nail polish & brush 2-3 coats on the areas that were rusted, or cover the entire bolt. That should keep the rust away for about a year.


----------

